# Toothpick Holder



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, I took a little time yesterday making something for a friend. A coworker gave me a piece of Pecan wood but wasn't very large, the top section is from another type of wood, I don't know what it is. It was originally supposed to be large enough for a large hollow vase but turned out about 5" around. I promised to make him something and by the time I cut out the wood that had checked real bad, this was about all that I could work with. I made this using what I had seen in "Wood Magazine" and was a pretty quick project. Since this wood was dry, I finished after turning using CA glue finish. Worked out pretty well and hope he likes it. Easy project and was a little fun making it.
Have one more week of vacation for this go around before I start traveling and plan on going fishing a couple times this week and also going to Toledo Bend this weekend to see my folks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That looks good. I been wanting to make some of those.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I like that - how long did it take you to make the toothpicks??


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Regular toothpicks are quick, however the colored one as shown here take much more time







. Problem is I only get a few out of a 2 X 4 so they get expensive to make also.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where do you get the different colored 2X4's to make the toothpicks out of ?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Where do you get the different colored 2X4's to make the toothpicks out of ?


You buy 5 gallon buckets of food coloring then stick dem 2x4's in there and they will soak up the color


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys are cruel! 

What a great project. I like the way you finished that top out...very nice. gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a great looking piece. Nice work!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool piece. 

I'm adding this to my list of things to try on the lathe.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> You buy 5 gallon buckets of food coloring then stick dem 2x4's in there and they will soak up the color


Bobby, haven't you seen them pink colored 2 x 4s? It is harder to find them others. The green are treated 2 x 4s and the yellow are harder to find.

Now my wife want one of these toothpick holders. Think I will look for some walnut or a dark wood to make the next out of. Or probably make the top out of the dark wood and the bottom out of something lighter colored. We shall see how it goes. These are fairly quick to make and actually works.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Something to think about..............


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, he looks like he needs a burger crane or lift to hold that monster up. To heck with the toothpick.


----------

